# WZC connection issue (keeps turning off)



## Wolla

Hi all

I have recently joined orange BB, had loadsa issues, but eventually got sorted.

i'm now trying to connect my laptop wirelessly, i have set it up with the ethernet cable, and it works fine, and my desktop upstairs works wirelessly fine. 

however, when i try to use my laptop, it says i need to enable the WZC (wireless zero configuration) so i go into "services.msg" and locate it, and click start, and change the startup to automatic. i then go back to visible wireless connections, and great its there.. however within seconds, the WZC has turned off, automatically. so i try again, and the same thing happens over and over again.. its really bugging me.

please, if anyone has any ideas to turn this on permanently, i would greatly appreciate the advice.

Cheers in advance


----------



## Wolla

incase anyone gets this problem, i have found how to sort it out.

run: msconfig

go to services, tick box "hide windows applications"

find any wireless services and disable them

apply, restart.

run: services.msg

scroll down to "wireless zone config"

click start,

go to the properties of WZC

change to automatic startup.

now it should be working

it seems there was a conflict between the 2 softwares..


----------

